# Theres a new rep. in town!



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There goes the neighborhood.... jk... Good luck on your new venture.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW good for you..

That sounds like a great job...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Rob, way to go! Congrats and Good Luck!
Are you going to be at the FS show in Tampa in Sept?


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

yes he is right next to joe.w of carbon marine everybody bring your cameras


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Very cool Rob - when ya headed across the state?


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

I have never met Rob in person, but I did talk to him on the phone about some Jax fishing spots before he was going to fish a Redfish tournament.  I think he is the first person I ever knew I would like by talking to him on the phone.  He did not strike me as a typical salesman, so he must believe in the product!  Rob, if you get to Jax or Homosassa (weekends) hit me up (904) 305.2762 you will probably get a sale(or at least a fishing trip).  Best wishes on the new venture!

Mark


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have never met Rob in person, but I did talk to him on the phone about some Jax fishing spots before he was going to fish a Redfish tournament.  I think he is the first person I ever knew I would like by talking to him on the phone.  He did not strike me as a typical salesman, so he must believe in the product!  Rob, if you get to Jax or Homosassa (weekends) hit me up (904) 305.2762 you will probably get a sale(or at least a fishing trip).  Best wishes on the new venture!
> 
> Mark



lol...yep you never met rob alright


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

gimmie free stuff for scaring my kids, and wife, and for drinking all of my beers. dave, where is my dang crown???


----------

